# Something from Grandpa



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

An elderly Grandfather calls his grandson one day and asks him to over to the house.

"My boy" he says "I'm not going to be around much longer and it's time for me to pass along something I think you should have."

He reaches into his old oak desk, and pulls out a beautiful chrome plated .45 Colt pistol.

"This was a gift from my father. He never had to use it, and thankfully I've never had to use it either. But I was always glad that I had it. Just in case."

"Hummm" exclaimed his grandson in disappointment. "You know I don't really like guns Grandpa. Can I have your Rolex watch instead?"

The grandfather looked very sternly at his grandson. "My boy let me tell you something. One day you will settle down and get married. You'll have children, raise a family and have career and become successful and rich. But maybe one day you'll come home from work and find your wife in bed with another man."

"What are you going to do then, eh? Point at your old Rolex watch and tell him 'Hey, times up'"?


----------



## mlfox (May 25, 2016)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## skella45 (Oct 30, 2019)

:lol:


----------

